# Buy Local by ec (~BBW, ~BHM, ~~WG, URBAN LEGEND)



## elroycohen (May 6, 2009)

_A college student out of his big city element learns of local folklore that is right up his alley._

*Buy Local by ec*​
People are seldom looking to make new friends at midnight in an adult bookstore, but luckily for me Sid was an exception to that rule. I did not know his name at the time and did not recognize him as the cook from the local diner, so I paid him no mind as he walked back and forth among the magazines that featured women with exceptional large rear ends. For some reason that night he was dead set on letting me, a freshman attending the small towns college, in on a little local secret. Im sure glad he did.

I barely recognized him even though I had been to the diner quite a few times. Not that I would have thought to say anything to him had I been more observant. I was still mostly a cynical New Yorker even though it was nearing the end of my first year of school at the small town. Im pretty sure it was when Sid noticed me looking at a magazine devoted to women with larger then average posteriors he started to make small talk.

Hey what are you doing in a place like this? Havent I seen you around with a cute redhead?

Now Sid did not really seem drunk, but having a stranger comment on my girlfriend was bordering on creepy. However my college was in a tiny little farm town so to have somebody recognize me, even if it was when I was gawking at a picture of a women with 58 inch hips did not catch off guard too much.

Uh, yeahyou probably have.

There was a silence as if he was expecting more.

Shes studying for a test, and Iwell, I looked at the magazine sheepishly. Im a political science major.

He did not seem to get the joke. I had a feeling the closest thing Sid had to a major were the skin mags lining the magazines racks in the store. 

Reds got a big butt herself. If I may say so, he gestured to my reading material that happened to be titled Big Butts. And from what I know about this town I bet its been getting bigger since she started college in this town.

The guy still did not seem drunk, but creepy was getting ever closer. 

She has enjoyed her fair share of beer and pizza this year...

I finally realized he was from the diner.

As well as great breakfasts from your place, I stammered, hoping a compliment would help him go away faster.

The stranger just stared at me.

Freshman fifteen and all that, you know, I was just babbling to end the awkward silence.

He chuckled. You probably think its just a coincidence that the entire freshman fifteen seems to be going right her ass.

To be honest I hadnt put a whole lot of thought into it.

The statement was not entirely true, as a man who likes pear shaped women I thought quite a bit about how the pants she wore back at the beginning of the year were noticeably tighter.

No need to hide it from me. I can see in your taste of reading material youre a man after my own heart. Hell I noticed you encouraging your girl to get the lumberjack breakfast and offering her some of yours after she finishes that. You just keep bringing her to my diner and make sure she gets stuff that has pork in it, he whispered. I make sure to get my pork from a very special local hog farm.

I stepped back a little. Oh I get it. Thanks Ill do that. I noticed for the first time he was carrying a stack of magazines dedicated to big bottomed women. As much as she likes to eat and drink beer I dont think shell need much help. Thanks though.

He did not let up, moving in even closer then before. I dont think you understand. The feed they give the hogs at the Miller hog farm he looked around. It has a definite effect on females. If you no what Im saying.

I thought about saying yes just to get him out of my face, but instead. No, not really.

Its safe, but he held a one of his magazines showing a woman with thighs buried beneath gobs of blubber. But not safe, if you know what I mean.

I feigned a moment of clarity in hopes of ending the conversation. Oh my God, I do get it. Thank you so much.

No I dont think you do man. I mean because everyone knows eating lots of hog will put meat on a womans bones, but this stuff from down on Millers farm is special. For women its three times as fattening as normal pork and every last calorie that a woman consumes only shows up as fat below the waist.

My first thought was that it was a Midwest thing. Maybe my east coast roots were easy to spot and my overly friendly acquaintance was just explaining the virtues of wholesome meat-and-potatoes women.

But he went further into detail.

Plenty of local restaurants get their pork from Millers farm, but if you really want push things along you can go to the meat market down on main and have Robbie package you up some of the special pork. On a girl like red you could have her hips brushing door frames in no time.

I tried to look excited. Ill get right on that.

I was happy when he finally backed off and wished me luck. The crazy thing was I almost believed the guy. Or at least wanted to. The truth was I a man after his own heart. The thought of my girlfriends already large backside getting bigger was very intriguing.

Now I went a whole week with that incident residing near the back of my thoughts. I would watch my girlfriend, Ella, order a sausage biscuit and wonder to myself if it contained some of the special local pork the crazy man had spoke of. Then my mind would wander to something else. 

Then one morning Ella suddenly had an urge to go out to breakfast to his diner. She was pretty determined despite my initial balking so twenty minutes later I was cautiously following Ella into the diner, looking around for mister creepy.

To her it probably did not seem odd, since I usually followed behind her mostly to admire her luscious backside.

Eight months prior when we met at class registration day she had been buying size 14 dresses that fit around her rump like a glove and having them taken in up top to about a size 6. When I saw her snacking on a candy bar and getting winded just walking from registration table to registration table I knew she was physically my type of lady; a large bottomed, out of shape one with a tendency to snack. I dont know what her weight was exactly, but by my best estimate she was carrying a substantial, but not excessively heavy 160 pounds on her 5-4 frame. Eight months of fast food, partying and no exercise had her barely able to pull her emergency size 16 over her ass.

That morning as I watched her slide her big rear into a booth, I thought about its recent expansion I started to realize just how much of the stuff she had eaten actually had pork in it; sausage pizza, breakfast burritos, breakfast biscuits. 

She had eaten a lot of pig and more then a fair amount of her added freshman poundage had gone below her beltline. Could there have been something to the ramblings of the guy from the bookstore. Maybe it was just wishful thinking.

I was just shaking the thought out of my head when the man who had put it in there in the first place was standing over our table setting Ellas lumberjack breakfast down in front of her. It looked to have a few extra pieces of bacon and sausage piled up next to the pancakes.

Enjoy your breakfast. We only use pork from local pigs for our bacon and sausage and believe me you can tell the difference, he beamed at Ella, who smiled back and thanked him.

He gave me a knowing wink and then disappeared back into the kitchen. I was too frozen to even wink back. He seemed a little less creepy in the light of day at a public place, but seeing him again rattled me for a moment. Then I started to think about what he said a little more. I mean it was one thing if he had been buzzed in the bookstore looking at dirty magazines and fabricated the story of special pork in his head and shared it with the poor sap that happened to be standing next to him. Now, however it was a week later and odds were the guy was not drunk at his workplace, but was still yammering on about the local pigs. It struck me that even if the fable was not true the man really believed his own story.

I looked around. If what the guy claimed was true then in a place like the diner that was a local hangout there should be more big bottomed women then I could count.

There was not. Dont get me wrong, being in a small Midwestern town there more then a few people who got their pants from plus sized stores, but really only one who could be considered disproportionately larger in her lower half. 

The thing was the person was the waitress. Her ass stuck out a good foot behind her and the inside of massive thighs made a moist slapping sound as she made her way from table to table.

I dont think I was convinced yet, but seeing as how the one person in the place who most likely ate a good deal of her meals with a side of the eccentric cooks pork had an ass that would need two of the stools from the diners counter to rest her massive cheeks certainly made the guys comments resonate a little more.

Looking at Ella as she covered her sausages in syrup, rolled them around in hash browns to coat them, wrapped them in pancakes and then dipped them in more syrup before eating them, I figured to myself her ass was going to get bigger during her time at college, but it most likely was going to be from her appetite more so then any magic bacon.

Having said that I will go on to say that after that breakfast in the diner I did try and make sure that Ella was I were eating at places that advertised as having only locally raised pork.

I should probably mention here that even before I was privy to the Millers pork rumor I was making sure my girlfriends diet had plenty of high calorie items. I openly encouraged pigging out at meals and snacking in between them. 

You see I definitely liked my girlfriends fat and happy. I think it was a hereditary thing. I really do. My dad worked at a bakery and from as far back as I can remember brought home the day old pastries and breads from his shop home to mom. She was always excited for him to come home and he was smiling ear to ear as he watched her enjoy the baked goods he hand made. The was no coming home late from work or anything like that and my mom was always there to greet him and I truly think it was because of their bond over food. In other words I think I related fat and happy to a good marriage. 

Of course my mom was somewhere over 350 pounds by the time I left for school thanks to a diet of daily carbs and sugar, but I think you get what Im trying to say.

Anyway, so theres my admission that I very much encouraged Ellas already big appetite. I slowly added to her meals when I could, Encouraging her to get the larger value meal and even a shake when we went out. Soon the burger-and-fry-for-lunch girl was a double-bacon-cheeseburger-jumbo-fry-apple-pie-vanilla-milkshake-for-lunch girl.

A few months after dating me anything less then six slices of pizza and four slices of cheese bread was just a snack for her. 

I also learned quite early on in our relationship that she had a sweet tooth. By the time we had been going out two months I knew that if there was a box of Oreos in my cupboard when she came over for movie night it would be gone halfway through the second movie.

I also learned that if I had a box of mini-doughnuts anywhere in the house, Ella would find them when she woke up after spending the night. Even if I had hidden it as a breakfast for me later. 

I even convinced her to give up on diet soda and water in favor of regular soda and juice.

Even with her naturally large appetite the lovely Ella was surprised after a few months of going out with me how much she was eating. She would always mention it in the middle of a meal. Almost as if she was testing the waters to see if her gorging bothered me. Although Im not sure why she would have even the slightest inkling that it would bother me, since by that time I was the one making sure we never left a restaurant without dessert. 

After I learned of the locally raised pork it was not hard to work more pig into the food loving Ellas diet. Double sausage and pepperoni on all our pizzas and a few extra stops at the diner for a bar time breakfasts helped a lot.

Now before some of you start getting judgmental on me I should have you know the best way I found to encourage gluttony in others is to lead by example. Nothing makes a person feel less self-conscious about their overeating then the person they are with doing the exact same thing.

Secondly nothing alleviates a persons worry that they may have already gained the freshman fifteen less then midway through the school year then their boyfriend lifting up his shirt to reveal a roll of flesh hanging over his snug-fitting pants and hearing him say. Its our first year of college. Were supposed to let loose.

True enough, if the rumor of pork from Millers farm having an effect of women who ate it had yet to be proven at that time, the myth of lots of frosty cold brews going straight to a mans gut was proven by my example pretty early on.

I think it made Ella feel less self-conscious seeing my gut start peeking out from some of my smaller t-shirts. The thing was I think if anyone was self-conscious of added weight it was me. Ella knew my mouth watered over her big butt and she flaunted it out on the dance floor when we went out. I was less sure of the appeal of my rounding belly and sucked it in whenever I thought of it.

It was a little over a month after I saw the guy at the adult bookstore that my first year of college ended.

Now no matter how strong my physical attraction was for Ella and no matter how comfortable she was with me, there was most certainly more then that for us to have lasted through our freshman year of college as a couple without even so much as a break.

It may have seemed at first that we were a case of opposites attracting. I was a jaded, cynical New Yorker and she was a wholesome Midwesterner. That would have been fine, but as we got to know each other more it became evident we were very similar. I was not as near as cynical as I probably should have been and Ella could get out and party with the best of them.

She was kind of protective of me when women would talk to me at the bars, no matter how platonic they acted. I kind of liked a bit of jealousy in a woman.

I on the other hand was not the jealous type. So when guys would come up to her (and believe me, chubby or not, her ass attracted attention), I did not fly off the handle. 

So Ella and I lasted as boyfriend girlfriend to the summer. When our freshman year ended not a lot changed in our relationship. We were still in the madly in lust phase that probably should have run out, but didnt. Because of our personal situations we got to see each other over the summer even more then we did during the school year.

She went back home, but back home was just forty miles away a few towns over. She liked seeing her parents but got a summer job back on campus so she could spend time with me.

I was spending the summer on campus because my parents used the summers to roll around the country in their RV. Plus since I was footing most of the bill for college myself I needed to find full time work.

I wish for the sake of this boring section of the story that I got a job at a bakery and got to bring free stuff to Ella every day. In truth I found work at the car wash. My sweating out in the hot sun drying off cars did not help add to Ellas rear any but it lessoned my gut a tad and gave me a fairly impressive set of shoulders.

Ella did not need help getting sweets anyway. The job she got was at an ice cream parlor. I made sure when I stopped by to pick her up at the end of the day I treated her and myself to a cone. This was after a day where Im sure she sampled her fair share during her shift anyway.

She got plenty of the local pig products as well. More so just from habit then my conscious effort to test the crazy cooks wild claim.

In fact the thought was so far in the back recesses of my mind it surprised me when it suddenly jumped to the forefront during a conversation with Ella.

She was at the tiny little apartment I had gotten for the summer. We had spent the morning in bed. She had a thing about intimacy. Just about anything was fair game as long as she kept her underwear on. Yes she had a thing about premarital sex. I know it sounds pretty restrictive, but I never complained a bit. 

She had no problem stripping me naked. Ella had even less qualms about giving oral sex. I think she loved to feel in control, and with her long red hair brushing the front of my thighs as her plump lips worked up and down she certainly was. Her head would bob and her back would arch low (making her belly seem fuller), coming up into giant pale hill of her jiggling rump. I was lucky to stay lucid enough to give her warning.

But I digress. On the day I was describing she was simply in the mood to tease. She would let things progress to a point and then push me aside to watch television or say she was hungry. 

I took out my sexual frustration by giving her anything fattening I had in my apartment, even making sure to reheat some leftover Chinese that had some of the locally raised pork in it.

Finally she had to get to work. She got out of bed and grabbed a pair of khaki shorts she wore to serve ice cream cones. 

Summer was two thirds over by that point and two months of eating more calories in ice cream per day then most people eat total made the shorts that had fit back in May slide up over her hips a little tougher.

Spending almost every day with her I had barely noticed, but something about that morning when she bent over to pull up her shorts and her wide, pale hips spread out even wider I realized somewhere over the summer she graduated from chubby to fat.

My mom warned me what going to college in this town does a woman, she whined. And look at me I fell into the trap anyway.

I was so horny I was mostly just watching the shorts dig into her wide dimpled hips as she tugged. Huh,

She told me her years going to this college is the reason she cant fit into cars with bucket seats. 

Ella broke from her effort to pull up her shorts to go over to her purse and pull out a picture from her wallet. I dont let guys see my mom much, because it has been known to scare a guy off. I guess thats why I havent had you over yet, she handed me the photo. You seem less likely to be bothered by it, hell youre mostly the reason I cant get these pants on, youre such a bad influence, she winked. So I guess theres no harm in showing you.

In the photo was a massively obese redhead, whose thighs alone were twice as wide as the man she stood next to. Bloated feet engulfed a well worn pair of sandals. Thick rolls of fat covered her ankles completely. Hips jutted out into polyester covered shelves of bulk that themselves had gobs of fat that jutted out and hung down. A waterfall of belly flesh cascaded down over the womans crotch into a rounded triangle with the point somewhere about mid-thigh.

I tried to stifle my amazement. You say college did this to her.

Yes. Well, our college did that to her. Well no, our college gave her the big ass she says. Her excuse for her belly is having me. She has an excuse for everything, Ella explained. She has a few pictures of her from high school that show her pretty thin. She tells me she was on the track team and all that. Ella rolled her eyes as if she only half believed the second part herself. Anyway she says it was four years at this college that gave her legs so fat she has cellulite on her calves, and an ass so big she cant squeeze into the stalls in most public bathrooms.

Suddenly I was very interested. How could college be blamed for that?

Ella shook her head. She claims its something in the water. But she lives just a few towns over and hasnt drunk the water for as long as I can remember and hasnt lost a bit of weight, so I think its just an excuse not to diet.

Ella had gone back to pulling up her shorts. She had fought them up as high as they were going to go and with a deep breath they got fastened. The hem dug into her legs, making her already thick thighs look even beefier.

Her belly that was a good size despite the fact that her wide hips dwarfed it spilled over the top of the waist.

Ella looked herself over in the mirror after throwing on her teal polo and shrugged. I at least know better then to blame it on some tainted water. Im fully aware what I eat is why Im not a petite little twig, even if I dont have the willpower to do anything about it. Or at least I thought that was the reason. With as fat as Ive got in just one year maybe there is something to what mom rambles on about. I guess if I listened to her and went to state instead of here maybe these size 22s wouldnt be so snug.

Snug was an understatement. I feared for the button if she tried to bend over. 

My head was spinning with the sudden realization that the wild claims from the guy at the adult bookstore might by true. Ellas mom may have been on the right track, but limiting her tap water intake would not have helped if she were still indulging in chops at the local diner. Suddenly I realized I was lying there with my jaw hanging open and stuttered the first thing that came into my head. You dont drink that much water though.

Ella walked over the bed where I was still buried under the sheets. Well I have a theory that a certain person I hang out with a lot who likes to do his grocery shopping at McDonalds might have something to do with it, she smiled and shrugged. Im not too worried since youre stuck with me.

Sensing her moment of self-consciousness was past I playfully returned. Oh stuck, am I?

She was ready and whipped the covers off my naked form. With the beer gut you getting youd have to hit the gym before getting back out into the singles scene, slim.

She reached down and pinched my love handle. Then she moved up and squeezed a soft pec. Those man-boobs are coming in nicely too.

She was right of course; even with more activity in the form of car washing my calorie intake was plenty ahead. But even had I still possessed my thirty inch waist I wasnt about to complain about her widening ass at all. In fact after she left I decided to go down the local meet market and investigate a little further the theory that I had might have been underestimating. 

Robs Meat Shop was an interesting contrast between the shop front and the man who worked inside. The shop itself looked to be right out of a painting by Norman Rockwell. It had all the small town charm that appeared untouched by modern supermarkets and department stores. 

The man inside behind the counter, however, looked more stereotypical of a slasher film villain then a wholesome small town clerk. Somewhere around six and half feet tall and three feet thick the butcher, Robbie, was clad in an apron that probably at one time was white. Currently the yellow stains under his arms were the least disturbing thing about the uniform. Bloodstains were everywhere. There were even chunks of meat hanging off his wardrobe in places.

He had kind of a vacant gaze that locked onto me as soon as I walked in that would have made just asking for a pound of ground round hard, much less asking for some special pork I had only heard of from I guy I met at a porn shop.

I had heard, I started only to chicken out and start again. You wouldnt happen to have, no maybe I could word it more subtly.

As I fumbled big Rob spoke up. You lookin for some of the pork from Millers farm.

That sounded right. Yes please.

He walked over to a cooler behind the counter and started pulling out neatly wrapped packages.

I seen you around town with your woman. I figured youd be coming around asking sooner or later. 

He slapped the paper packages down next to a cash register and started to ring them up.

Slightly unnerved that yet another strange local was eyeing up my girlfriend I tried to appear calm.

Who told you? Was it Sid? Robs voice was gruff but his tone seemed relatively friendly.

Uh, does Sid work at the Diner off highway 12? 

For the first time a smile cracked big Robs face. Yeah, thats him. The way hes going hes going to tell every college kid that shows up in town.

The smile eased the mood enough for me to ask a few of my questions. So whats in this stuff that makes it do what it does?

Robs smile got a little bigger, exposing a couple teeth behind his chapped lips. Hell, if I knew that Id be selling bottles of the stuff up and down the state. Fact is not even the Millers know exactly what does it. They dont put nothing fancy in the feed. They just played around with different mixes of stuff. They dont tell no one exactly, but I hear rumors of stale snack cakes and soy powder. Who knows really? Anyway they came up with a combination that the pigs would eat until they couldnt stand up on they own no more. Not just fat either these pigs are all meat.

To demonstrate Ron tore open a package off the counter. Even if I knew what piece of meat I was looking at I had no idea what to look for, but I tried to look as if I understood.

Anyway they fed all their hogs this special feed year after year and raked in boatloads of money, all the while theyre feeding their family off these prize hogs they raise. Its not until a few years of living off the huge hogs go by and the Miller twin girls asses get so big they cant fit behind the counter at the drug store where they work no more and momma Miller wedges her ass between the armrests of their couch at home that they realize the connection. Unlike the pigs the Miller girls had no muscle on their rumps. It was all thick layers of heavy fat.

So whatd they do? I asked.

Robs smile opened up to expose all three of his yellow teeth. Start charging more for their hogs.

Big Rob demonstrated that for me as well, by ringing up the order.

Looking at the unmarked packages I had no idea what I was buying, but after a story like that I was going to pay whatever he wanted to have the opportunity to start making Miller style pork chops for Ella. 

Big Rob had one last smile for me before I walked out. I seen that girl of yours eat, he handed me a bag of what had to be over twenty pounds of pork. You better save some of your money for bigger pants for her.


----------



## elroycohen (May 6, 2009)

Big Rob may not have looked or sounded like a rocket scientist, but he was right about the pants. By the time school started all Ellas tight 22s were replaced with 24s. 

I was a regular at big Robs market by that time. When school started my orders got a little smaller. Just enough sausage to be able to make breakfast or a late night biscuit sandwich should she feel the craving, and believe me she was having an awful lot of cravings. Maybe my mind was playing tricks on me because of what I knew, but in just over a month of chowing down on such high quantities of the Miller pork ( in my over exuberance just about every meal I cooked for Ella was pork) I could have sworn I was noticing an effect. The moderate amount of dimples that had been confined her ass multiplied and spread out to the back of her thighs. Her hips widened with a soft sponge-like blubber that jiggled a lot when it was not packed into a pair of pants that was too sung.

If I had to guess I would have put her weight right around the 200 mark. If I was right that would have her weight gain since freshman registration at 40 pounds. That would be quite a lot for even a junk-food-loving-away-from-home-for-the-first-time freshman to pack on.

So it would be safe to say it was about then I started buying into the Miller pork theory of weight gain.

Our sophomore year was a blur of reckless abandon for Ella and me. More comfortable then we had been as freshman, the two of us were free to party nights and lay around days, until there was a big test or something in one of our classes. We were out with friends a good six nights a week. If we were home in time to shower and change for school we figured that was enough.

The year the partying caught up with me and that was clearly evident in my appearance. The abundance of alcohol in my diet bloated my face like a balloon. I had a couple chins and cheeks that always looked like I had more food in my mouth then I could chew.

My beer belly exploded to a circumference in the mid forties, which was amazing considering the previous summer I could still squeeze into a thirty-six waist. 

The man-boobs that had been barely there last year blossomed into soft mounds of fat that I could feel jiggle on the few occasions I took the stairs. Their slightly feminine appearance made me wish I had chest hair.

My own lack of willpower did not in any way hamper my conscious effort to keep Ella overfed. Every time Ella said she was hungry I was all to happy to break out my stash and cook her whatever I could on the meager appliances at the student housing, or else run her out to one of the local eateries that I knew got their meat from the Miller farm.

Between that and Ellas continued love of sweets she had a slight side effect separate from a swelling backside. Her skin had a very bad year. An abundance or grease, salt sugar and chocolate had Ellas skin looking like a sixteen year olds before prom or class pictures. She broke out in places I did not know people could break out. She had blemishes on the back of her knee and on her ankle. For a while the small of her back was covered with little red bumps. 

The break-outs seemed to be a phase as by the end of the sophomore year her skin cleared up. The huge appetite she developed and the thirty or so pounds my lovely girlfriend added to her lower half that school year stayed around. 

One night before summer I got curious watching her saddle bags spread out on the couch as we watched Letterman and I told her I needed her measurements for a gift.

She bought it, although she protested a little. I just ate almost this whole box of cookies and you want to measure my waist?

You better just go ahead and eat the rest of them and thatll make sure what I buy you is plenty comfortable.

Oh just say it. Youre going to buy some obscene piece of lingerie thatll Ill only wear for your birthday.

She stood up and with her arms over her head waiting for me to measure she was quite a site in just her panties. Her panties were all but hidden in the front by an overlapping roll of belly fat and her beefy thighs meeting together at her crotch and filling upward to meet the belly roll.

In the back her underwear had just about completely wedged into her deep crack. I gave her left cheek a playful slap to help the fabric slide over a bulge of cellulite and into thong position.

Hey none of that, mister, she snapped.

She was starting to get an accumulation of fat around her knee, especially on the inside, although her claves stayed relatively slender in comparison.

Her gorgeous face had rounded out and her arms had thickened, but her shoulders stayed narrow and her breasts remained little more then a handful.

After a little more playful slapping on both out parts I got her measurements.

34-36-58.

I feel a little guilty in saying that I made even more locally raised pork products available to Ella that summer as the realization that my girlfriend was so close to having sixty inch hips hit me. Even though I did not think she was at a weight where that would even be a possibility.

-

Anyone thats ever had a girlfriend in college knows that staying together through a year is quite a feat. Ella and I had lasted through two with little more then a few spats. So that summer we took a huge step and moved in together.

It almost felt like eloping in a sense because neither of us had met the others parents.

She had not met mine because no matter how much I talked about her over the phone my parents would not interrupt their summer of RVing to visit or let us visit them. They did promise to spring for tickets for Ella and I to come and see them for the holidays.

Ellas were less then an hour a way, but I still did not meet her mom for the first time until after we moved. The embarrassment of me seeing her massively obese mother had dissipated some after she had shared with me her mothers college warning. And my showing her a picture of my mother helped as well. My moms hips could not compare with Ellas mom but her belly that hung down past her knees and tree trunk arms that stuck out from her round torso eased some of Ellas fears that I would be shocked and put off. Still Ellas mom was a busy woman. She was the head of human resources at a plant and I guess that meant her summers were packed with hiring and managing temp workers.

I did see her a couple times that summer. Im not sure if she was that much bigger then in the picture Ella showed or if a picture just could not do justice to her girth. Even packaged in a custom tailored pair of slacks the massive bulges and jutting flesh were evident. It did not jiggle so much as sway back and forth with every movement.

I was prepared for the shear size of Ellas mother but what caught me off guard was just how much she reminded me of my own mother. She was a big soft friendly woman who hugged me for the first time as if she knew me for years.

It was just two, maybe three times that summer that I ran into Ellas mother. Unfortunately the decision to rent put me in a position where I had to work even more then I had the previous summer in order to ward off student loans that would run into my retirement. 

I got my job back at the car wash and worked as much as they let me. It was rough, especially in the shape I was in, but by summers end I had a bit of money saved up, a deep tan and a significantly smaller belly.

Ella was not able to get her previous job at the ice cream parlor back. I almost wonder if it might have been a case of fat discrimination, since they said it would be too costly for them to buy uniform shorts in her size.

Ella did not sweat it too much. Seeing how she was smart enough to have a scholarship to ward off her school bills. She settled into hanging out at the apartment while I worked the summer away.

That is not to say she was lazy. Not at all. She did volunteer work for the school and enrolled in a couple things to add a credit or two. Of course a good portion of that was done on a laptop from the comfort of our apartment while she snacked away.

When school started things were quite different from before since we were now a ways off campus. Away from the temptation to party every night Ella studied or helped me try and study.

We did get out on the weekends to the bars, but more so just to connect with friends rather then to guzzle drinks until we had to be carried out.

Our eating habits remained unchanged however, so Ellas hips continued to spread and my belly returned enough that by the time I took Ella home for the holidays my parents took notice.

My dad gave my gut a poke and said something to the effect he hoped not all of it was from drinking.

A lot of the conversation on that trip centered on weight as Ella and my mother connected right away. Ella talked about how uncomfortable the seats on the plane were. That sparked my mom to go on about countless difficulties she had being a larger woman.

My dad was in rare form baking wise. A lot of the times everyone would be almost too stuffed from all the snack foods he put out before we even got to the table for dinner. Almost being the key word.

I think I went up two pant sizes that week alone. Ellas normally insatiable stomach had to be calmed with Tums more then once that trip.

When we returned from visiting my parents I thought everything was right with the world. I was passing all my classes and Ella was at the point where she was about to outgrow her pants, making for a pleasant morning of watching her huff and puff to squeeze into them. All but ensuring when she got home she would shed them immediately and walk around the apartment in her panties. 

It was then that a wrench got thrown into my perfect life.

I was in the bathroom brushing my teeth when it happened. By that point even in clothes it was easy to tell I was overweight, but standing over the sink in nothing but boxers I was easily past chubby and into fat.

With less drinking I was compensating with food. So my beer belly was not quite back to its sophomore year glory. It was still very prominent, but I was thickening everywhere. So there was not much I could say when Ella waddled into the bathroom, took a scale out of a shopping bag and demanded, Get on the scale, tubby. Lets see how fat you really are.

Bending over to look past my belly I saw 218 come up on the readout. I had been somewhere around 175 in high school.

I felt Ellas hands pushing me from behind. Okay, now let me show you what two and a half years of junk food and no exercise has done to me.

I had to step into the bath tub for her to have room to get on the scale in our tiny bathroom. Standing perpendicular to the sink her hips barely had enough room as it was between the vanity and the wall. Thanks in no small part to the epic growth of her saddle bags since the beginning of that year. 

Her arms seemed longer, but in reality it was just her hips growing upward as well as outward.

Her cellulite had spread from her ass and back of thighs to all over her thighs. Deepening dimples had given her cheeks a lumpy appearance.

Ellas once slender calves were now stout and solid. Even her feet seemed rounder as I watched them step onto the scale.

262 were the numbers that lit up the display.

She looked up at me, the soft flesh of her body still quivering, and said. I think we should start a diet and exercise program.

My heart sank. Whatever for?

Were both getting really fat, honey. Me especially,

I could see her mind was made up, but I continued my futile argument. Its not like this happened yesterday. Why all of a sudden did you run out and get a scale and decide this?

I saw a friend of mine from high school I hadnt seen since the end of freshman year. She had partied it up as well and gained weight and at the time we both giggled about it. When I saw her yesterday she looked like a fitness model. I asked her what happened and she said after freshman year she buckled down gave up drinking and started jogging, even ran a marathon last summer. She said shes in the best shape of her life.

I shrugged. Good for her.

Ella looked annoyed. All I could tell her is that Im so out of shape I get winded walking up the five steps to our apartment and I have to go ten miles to find the only shop that sells pants that fit me.

All the more reason to not try and run a marathon,

I got a slap on my fat belly for that.

We should really try and be healthier.

I could see it in her eyes that whatever cord seeing her newly thin friend struck in Ella it was not going away with a few snarky comments from me. I knew that Ella could drop 60 pounds and still have an ass that would be the envy of pear shape admirers anywhere. So at the risk of actually having to sweat or diet myself I agreed to living a healthier lifestyle. To be honest my biggest problem with the idea was that I was included in the diet and exercise program.

Things started out strong even if I was not fully into it. We made dates at the fitness center and tried different things.

Running or jogging was unanimously voted down by both of us. Even walking proved problematic. Ella had some pretty severe chafing as well as sore knees that made anything over a half mile very uncomfortable.

As much cushioning as her ass had Ella could not stand to be on the stationary bike for more then a couple minutes.

Her legs were just too beefy to work well on the rowing machine. Not to mention the fact her ass engulfed the little sliding seat and dragged on the floor.

She was over the weight limit to take part in the class that used the exercise ball and was far too slow to take part in racquetball tournaments.

She refused to lift weights for fear she would add more bulk to her frame.

I did not fare any better. It was all I could do to hide my raging hard on as I watched my corpulent cutie waddle around the health club aimlessly.

It took about two weeks for our visits to the fitness center to taper off completely.

Healthy eating managed to last longer then the exercise. 

I was really into it, mostly because since I usually did the cooking I could cheat all I wanted. 

I made whatever salad or lean grilled chicken breasts recipe Ella gave me. By the time I got it to the table I had already snacked on beef jerky cookies and soda.

I knew Ella was cheating as well, because I would often come across her stash when I looked for places to hide mine.

After about a month, when the memory of her thin friend started to fade from memory, Ella lifted her ban of junk food for weekends when we went out with friends.

Shortly after that we both decided we could go off our diet on our date nights with each other.

By summer we all but completely stopped bringing anything green and leafy in the house and replaced them with all things high in fat and sugar.

With the diet behind us Ella and I took to our summer break routines. I washed countless cars and made even more trips to visit butcher Rob. Ella took a few summer classes and refuted all my attempts at premarital sex.

When September rolled around Ella had definitely outgrown all her pants from last year. Three servings of pork from Millers farm a day all summer had made sure of that, but she had not really gained all that much weight. The small stint of healthy living had slowed her gaining a tad. I certainly did not try to get her back on the scale she had conveniently forgotten about, but I would have guessed her weight to be about 275.

Believe it or not Ellas weight was low priority on my mind about then since I had just blown most of the cash I had made drying cars on a diamond ring for her. For weeks before school started I meticulously planned out how I would pop the question.

I proposed at the most romantic restaurant in town. I took her there under the guise it was to celebrate the start of our senior year and then had the waiter bring out a cheesecake slice with the ring, with just the diamond peeking out from the rich dessert.

She said yes after weeping tears of joy and so we entered our senior year as an engaged couple.

All in all the year was pretty uneventful. I came to realize that being engaged did not have an effect on her stance of premarital sex. In fact being engaged made her want to hold off on anything more physical then a kiss until we were officially married.

Suddenly I went to living with a woman who I could intimate with to a point whenever I wanted to being the most sexually frustrated man alive. My outlet for all my unused sexual energy was a familiar, comforting old friend; food. I ate every time I thought of sex with Ella or saw Ella naked or thought about sex in general or saw an attractive young plumper on campus. In other words I was eating constantly senior year. I think if someone would have taken a picture of me each month they would have been able to see a change. Every night after watching my lovely fiancé flaunt her epic ass around the apartment while stuffing her face with food as she fretted about wedding plans and then went right to bed with little more then a peck of the cheek, I would stay up and drown my urges in whatever was in the kitchen that was not nailed down.

As my knees ached daily from my weights rapid ascension and my feet disappeared from my view I felt a little bit like what I imaged the Miller hogs must have felt like. 

I cannot imagine it was a plan of Ellas to see me balloon as I did senior year, but she was smiling pretty broadly as she watched me standing at the tuxedo place in my boxers with my arms out as two petite little women scurried around me with tape measures like moons around a planet. 

I was just under 280 by then and quite a sight. I had pudgy legs and a flabby butt. My belly was no longer the big round beer gut from sophomore year, but a gooier, saggier paunch that was accompanied by a pair of stretch mark covered love handles. 

My prized possessions however were my man-boobs. Big and round they were full C-cups.

Ella was bigger as well. At 299 she was happy to have stayed under 300 for the wedding. Or at least that is what she claimed to me anyway.

North or south of 300 she was a vision in her traditional white lace gown. It was fitted to be fluffy and frilly in the lower half as to downplay her abundance there. The top squeezed her soft waist into a slightly smaller diameter then her bust.

The wedding was traditional and the reception was a typical Midwestern party, complete with the chicken dance done by relatives that were far too drunk to be allowed on the dance floor.

I think between my repressed sexual urges and Ellas love of sweets the two of us could have finished the five tier cake all by ourselves. Thankfully for my trouser pants Ella drug me off to our honeymoon suite as soon as the last of the guests left.

I wish I could say I was amazing. All I can say is that in my defense I was really out of practice, but I did give it my all and even if the lengths of the sessions were not all that spectacular, there were quite a few of them that night anyway.

Ellas wedding night figure was amazing. I knew from from her many visits to the dress shop to get her gown fitted she was a mouthwatering 38-44-70.

Her breasts were full and heavy, but rested on thick rolls that were just a little wider. From those rolls her hips jutted out and formed almost a shapeless mass. The small of her back was all but hidden when she stood. Flaps of back fat hung down and her billowing cheeks filled upward.

She moved slowly to keep the constant jiggling to a minimum, but even so it was a beautiful thing to watch. One cheek would shake right and the other left. A bulge on her hip would bounce up while her flap on the inside of her knee would sag further down. Her saddle bags would lose a bit of width as the collapsed downward against her thigh with each step.

If you can picture that at all youll find it quite understandable if I was a little lacking in endurance on my honeymoon.

-

Despite my mediocre grades in school I had a few offers for work after I graduated. One was even from back east. Another was from a company just a few minutes from campus.

Guess which one I took.

Ella did not need much convincing to stay local. She had much better grades then me and could get a job wherever she wanted and was thrilled to stay close to her family.

Although I was able to continue my visits to Big Rob and buy plenty of his special pork things did not start out as promising as I had hoped. 

Life in the real world is much different then college life. Where in school Ella and I hung out between classes that we would schedule when we wanted, out in the real world we were both working long hours and seeing each other on weekends. I was still making meals prepared with pork for Ellas dinner and on weekends, but with the daily stresses of work she was not eating near as much.

Conversely I was eating a lot. With my desk job I was getting no exercise at all. If Millers pork worked on men I would have had an ass like a Volkswagen. It did not so my forefront just kept on swelling.

I was waddling around the house at over 320 pounds with my favorite sweatshirt fitting like a second skin when Ella found out she was pregnant. As luck would have it pregnancy sparked Ellas appetite big time. She ate constantly and I was making sure a lot of it was Millers pork.

Ella gained a lot of weight with our first kid. Most of it going right to her already giant ass. Maternity clothes looked odd on her simply because none were made with women of her shape in mind.

Soon a spherical belly was sagging down on the soft pillowy flesh that was her thighs. I wheeled my wife into the hospital for the delivery weighing over 340 pounds. Silently I wondered where my wheel chair was since I was but a large meal from the same weight.

Ella had always expressed the desire for a large family to me. So I was not surprised when she was already bringing up baby number two before the first one had been home from the hospital a full month.

Watching her hips spread out from nearly end to end of our king size bed while stuffing her face as fast as she could before the baby woke up I was certainly ready to try whenever she was. There was also the added bonus of a soft sagging paunch and a pair of swollen, full breasts. 

Sure enough my fertile young wife was at the doctors not three months later. This time tipping the scales at over 360 pounds when she found out she was with child.

I did the math and figured if Ella added roughly the same amount of weight with each pregnancy she would be over five hundred pounds by the time she had the five children she wanted. My mind boggled at the thought of what her ass would look like at that weight. But my mind boggled at the bouncing, quivering and jiggling her ass was capable of now when she hurried down the hall at the sound of our crying baby, so maybe my mind just boggles easy.


----------



## elroycohen (May 6, 2009)

Having a baby as young as we had while Ella was going through her second pregnancy was not the easiest thing in the world for either of us. Besides hunger cravings Ella had some pretty wicked mood swings. I learned pretty early on when I needed to be a round to help and when I needed to just leave Ella to herself. The latter most of the time was when her mother came to visit. Sometimes I would take our little daughter, Bella, with me so the two could have time just to each other to talk and other times it was just me that needed to vacate the premises. That was fine with me. I more times then not needed a short break from a house full of estrogen anyway.

One of those occasions when I got out I used to visit an old high school friend that had been less a two hour drive away for some time. I had just recently found that information out through a social networking sight. 

Brad had been a good friend who started out going to college all the way on the west coast. Turns out he partied so hard that he was in danger of flunking out after the first year. So he transferred to a school in the Midwest, partially to relocate somewhere a little lower key and partially to try and reconnect with a high school flame that he knew went there.

Things went well for Brad after that. He eventually graduated and married his old flame. The two liked the area so much the settled down right there.

When I arrived at his house he commented on how fat I had gotten and I mocked the fact that he was all but bald up top. We reminisced about old times over a case of beer and I lost track of time until Brads wife, Amy walked in after he late shift as a nurse at the local hospital.

I had kind of hoped I would see her. She had never been my type, especially since most of my memories of her were as my best friends girlfriend. She had been a tiny little girl back in school, and I kind of pegged her for the type to still be that way. I secretly hoped of course she had gained weight during college and after marriage, hence my hope that she would show up so I could see for myself.

I noticed right away when Amy walked in she had changed a lot, but no one would call her fat. She was maybe a little softer around the edges and all, but one part of her anatomy in particular was drawing my attention. Even before she got her winter coat off I could tell the formerly flat chested little blonde was now carrying around breasts bigger then her head. Heck they were bigger then my head.

I tried to look away as her mammoth pair bobbed over to me. I stuck out my hand quickly to offer a shake so I would not have to attempt a friendly hug that did not mash her chest up against mine. It was hard not to look at a pair of melons that had the ability to make a scrub shirt look like sexy evening wear.

She was friendly although obviously tired after a long day at work. She excused herself to head off to bed. Even as she walked away I could see portions of her boobs extend past her arms and sway from side to side with each step.

After she disappeared down the hall I looked at Brad who was grinning like the Cheshire cat. Amy developed late then, huh?

He was almost smiling too wide to answer. Man, the only reason Im going to tell you this is because I know you wont believe it. Well that and I need to tell someone before I burst.

He moved from his recliner over to sit next to me on the couch. He looked back toward the hall to make sure Amy was no longer there and then leaned into my ear. I learned a little secret during my first year of college here in this town.

Oh yeah, I said.

This weird guy came up to me at the grocery store one day and started talking some crazy nonsense about some dairy farm where they feed their cows a special type of homemade feed that has a very specific effect on women who drink the milk from these cows.

Brad held his hands up to his own chest, as if cupping imaginary breasts.

So of course I think hes full of crap and walk away. Like I can imagine you would if you heard that story from a complete stranger.

I can imagine, I said, stifling a grin.

Only thing is when I finally track down Amy shes like two cup sizes bigger after never having filled in at all during high school.

Some people mature later in life, I remarked, trying to play devils advocate.

True enough, but I check what shes been drinking and sure enough shes getting her milk from the farm the crazy guy mentioned. Purely for the sake of putting my mind at ease I start bringing more and more home. Giving Amy a glass when she comes over and cooking with it and all. By junior year Amy can only find bras that fit her at specialty shops online shes so top heavy. And were not talking plastic fake boobies. These are real heavy, fat hangers that flop around.

I tried to sound naive. So you really think its because of the milk?

Before he could answer Amy came out from the hall. You guys dont have to whisper out here. I dont know what Brads told you, but I wont come out and bite your head off.

After she spoke she brought up a tall glass of milk to her mouth and guzzled half of it. With her arm raised the t-shirt she had on pulled tight across her billowing chest. An outline of tennis ball size hunks of boob flesh can be seen pouring over the top of her bra cup.

I looked back at Brad who shrugged and cocked his head to the side, all while grinning devilishly. 

As I drove back from Brads I became hungry so I stopped at an all night fast food place for a bucket of chicken and a few burgers. Halfway through the chicken I loosened my pants and wedged my belly against the steering wheel so I could unwrap a burger.

The only thing pulling my thoughts from just how good the greasy food tasted was my hope that my mother-in-law had left and that Ella would be in the mood when I got home.

As luck would have it she was still up and just finishing a package of bratwursts from Robs when I got home. She was on the couch in her black nightie smelling or perfume that signaled to me she was definitely in the mood.

Being the gentleman I was I figured after the salty brats my lovely wife was probably thirsty. So I offered her a tall, cold glass of milk before getting intimate.

And all was right with the world.


----------



## Novelist (May 7, 2009)

Very well-written, I liked it!!!


----------



## chicken legs (May 7, 2009)

I love your urban legends


----------



## Tad (May 8, 2009)

Very nicely done! The twist at the end really closed things off well 

ETA: although I was almost expecting him to notice that she was buying all of their (bread? beef? something anyway) from some particular place


----------



## elroycohen (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I appreciate it.





edx said:


> ETA: although I was almost expecting him to notice that she was buying all of their (bread? beef? something anyway) from some particular place



I thought that might be too obvious (Although it is never said specifically that was not the case). I did like the whole idea of karma for this story. So I did try to get across the fact that the habits and behaviors that the storyteller tried so hard to enhance in Ella were at the same time ingrained even more deeply in himself. Hence the whole using food to deal with the stress of his senior year and the stopping at the drive-thru when Ella's not even with him.

ec


----------

